# Lost my Nerve...



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

...this is annoying. I started a new job about a year ago, with high hopes for commuting after moving within reasonable range (<20 miles/way)... but now I am constantly stressing about safety, which has never been a show-stopper for me... 

A little backdrop... I live in a nicer area of Los Angeles, but work a few miles from Inglewood, Compton and Gardena... not the best of places. Generally, I haven't been bothered by a commute through not-so-nice areas, but a few murders/accidental deaths of ped's/cyclists in the area (all hit and run's, adjacent to workplace) have had me questioning the sanity of my commute.

I start work in the early am... between 3 and 5 am... and generally get out around 5, but have worked as late as 10 or 12pm on occasion. I think its this uncertainty, and the general hostile attitude of drivers in/around my work place that add to my fear about getting stabbed in the liver...

Anywho... I'm not really looking for a solution... just blithering...


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

dude - just do it


----------



## apatron (Aug 6, 2010)

Carry pepper spray in a place you can reach it easily. Wont help against hit and run but definitely handy for keeping the bad people at bay. And its lighter than a .45:thumbsup:


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

What are the ramifications?

Single? Sure, go for it since we'll all die eventually.

Family breadwinner? Huge downside risk, and few upside benefits.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

A year ago, I would have said HTFU and just do it. But since then, someone who rode a lot with the guys from the LBS was killed while riding around 5:00 p.m. and this past summer one guy (not on a bike) and several cyclists were attacked in an area that I have to pass through on my way out of downtown. I have not commuted in several months. I have had a thousand excuses, a few of them actually are valid. I know where you are coming from. As the weather becomes warmer and the daylight longer, I hope to be back in the saddle for my commute to work. If commuting is stressing you, then don't do it. For me the benefit of commuting by bike was that relieved stress. When it becomes a stressor, then it has lost its benefit.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

It doesn't have to be all or nothing. Maybe just try to ride on the days when the traffic and murders are a little lighter.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

BianchiJoe said:


> It doesn't have to be all or nothing. Maybe just try to ride on the days when the traffic and murders are a little lighter.


If you can predict that with any accuracy... hat's off to you.

To the O.P., you're obviously going to have to decide what's best for you. There's no shame in opting out of the commute. I'm guessing you can get your saddle time in other ways that are likely less stressful. 

Keep in mind though, that the risks you're talking about are risks any of us face any time we step out of the house. I could just as easily get t-boned driving in my car or mugged coming out of the grocery store. It's a tough world out there regardless of your means of transportation...


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

BianchiJoe said:


> It doesn't have to be all or nothing. Maybe just try to ride on the days when the traffic and murders are a little lighter.


I think that you are saying this in jest, at least insofar as the murders are concerned. But, there is a kernel of truth to it. I have gotten to the point that I will not commute if I have to ride at rush hour. I usually leave home late and return home late rather than battle traffic. Insofar as crime is concerned, there actually is some predictability with respect to crime on my ride. There is little possibility of crime during the morning hours or when it is cold. The prime time for crime is when it is warm and dark. When it is dark, I actually take a different route than when it is light outside -- I take a heavily traveled street through the bad areas when it is dark on the assumption that thugs are much less likely to attack me if there is a lot of traffic on the street.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

MarkS said:


> I think that you are saying this in jest, at least insofar as the murders are concerned. But, there is a kernel of truth to it.


Exactly. I'd imagine that very early on a Tuesday morning would be safer on both fronts than late on a Saturday night when the bars close.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Shoot, my commute is only 16 miles r/t and I make a bunch of excuses.

But when I finally HTFU and do it, I always wonder why I don't do it all the time. Just feels good to TT home and get the day's stress out.

Your situation is different though. It's not the areas you have to transit to get to work that would bother me, but the weird/uneven hours. I'd probably drive, too.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> Shoot, my commute is only 16 miles r/t and I make a bunch of excuses.
> 
> But when I finally HTFU and do it, I always wonder why I don't do it all the time. Just feels good to TT home and get the day's stress out.
> 
> Your situation is different though. It's not the areas you have to transit to get to work that would bother me, but the weird/uneven hours. I'd probably drive, too.


The hours are jacked, but most times I can anticipate the 18 hour days.

The couple times I rode in some months back, I was really un-nerved by the attitude of drivers... Just a vibe that I didnt get in the valley... People really dont give a f**k, it seems..


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

I doubt I would be commuting if I had those issues to deal with. Jumping on the bike when at 3 am would be tough enough but throw in thugs, crazy drivers and bad roads no way. I find a lot of reasons to wimp out and none of them are that good.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Only you can decide what is acceptable risk and your commute might not be that anymore. 

I guess I would think about ways to limit the risk either though route, timing or something else. There might be options that are not perfect, but fall within the realm of acceptable risk. Also, some days might work better then others in terms of timing and other external factors. Good luck, I feel spoiled by my commute now.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Scott B said:


> I feel spoiled by my commute now.


Likewise. I only have to dodge the occasional stray cat, never bullets.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

The new commute is shorter than ever, but it's chock full of lights, blind driveways, and crazy intersections.......nice for a while, but then the second half gets crazy.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

BentChainring said:


> The hours are jacked, but most times I can anticipate the 18 hour days.
> 
> The couple times I rode in some months back, I was really un-nerved by the attitude of drivers... Just a vibe that I didnt get in the valley... People really dont give a f**k, it seems..


Yeah, I don't imagine drivers in those areas you mentioned are used to seeing a lot of cyclists, other than some DUI-ers or indigent.

If that was my commute, I'd drive.

Is there a different, even if longer, way to a fro that would be safer?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Numbers*



rmsmith said:


> What are the ramifications?
> 
> Single? Sure, go for it since we'll all die eventually.
> 
> Family breadwinner? Huge downside risk, and few upside benefits.


Actually, driving a car is about 2X as fatal per hour as riding a bicycle. But why get confused with actual statistics?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Is there a way to take a bus or train to another part of town and then ride to work via another route. It might be a hassle, but you'd get to ride everyday. I know people in San Diego that did that to get their miles in because they lived close to work.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

bigbill said:


> Is there a way to take a bus or train to another part of town and then ride to work via another route. It might be a hassle, but you'd get to ride everyday. I know people in San Diego that did that to get their miles in because they lived close to work.


Sort of. Theres a stop about a mile from me that will take me to within a block from work. But then it becomes questionable to ride for a few minutes to hop a train into the 'hood. The real issue is that work is surrounded by the terrible areas from all sides. If I stayed on that train long 5 more stops, it dumps me in Watts...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Just enjoy driving the cooper and lower the stress levels (the automobile, not the flame throwing icon). Go for longer weekend rides.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I wouldn't. Much as I love riding, like the man said. Hard to enjoy it when you're looking over your shoulder all the time...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with "losing your nerve." You considered all the factors, all the options, and elected not to ride it. I'm retired but when I worked I commuted 18 m i. one way for many years. There were times, more often recently, when I thought I might give it up & drive. For me that had to do with lots of fast traffic on narrow, rolling, 2 lane roads with no shoulder. I can understand your trepidation. Nobody knows what's the best course of action for you, except you.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Pack your stuff and move out of your current violent surroundings. 

I get sick of people that stay in areas where they're afraid to go outside late at night and just take a stroll through the neighborhood.

I commute to work in the dark and get off in the morning when it's dark. I train during the summer after midnight to 4 a.m. to avoid the heat and get the roads to myself. 

Riding a bike at night should be peaceful. If you have to deal with thugs then move to another part of the country where people are more civilized.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I would hate to live in an area like that. No amount of money is worth peace of mind considering how short life is... I'd rather live somewhere idyllic and safe than somewhere where I could be killed just for pedaling to work. YMMV.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

I am with you... I have to go through about 7 miles of no bike paths and no shoulder, I can not get over the danger factor at 5:00 rush hour - cars buzz you at 40 MPH and will not give an inch.. 

I just bought a mirror - possibly a bad move now that I SEE what is coming at my makes me more nervous.. 

I am almost to the point that my Say morning rides that start at 5:00 AM are the best ones no one is out..


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be afraid to drive in those areas...


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Move to San Francisco. That's my suggestion for most of life's dilemmas. 

You could find a job where you are able to get 15 minutes of sunlight a day.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Art853 said:


> Move to San Francisco. That's my suggestion for most of life's dilemmas.
> 
> You could find a job where you are able to get 15 minutes of sunlight a day.


I dont know what I would do with all that time in the sun!

Unfortunately, I want to stay with this job for a while, so I am going to try one day a week for now and see how it goes. My fitness is crap, and I'm tired of it. With my daily schedule its about all I can do.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> I dont know what I would do with all that time in the sun!
> 
> Unfortunately, I want to stay with this job for a while, so I am going to try one day a week for now and see how it goes. My fitness is crap, and I'm tired of it. With my daily schedule its about all I can do.


A week later and I'm still trying to find a decent route. Going in is not so much a problem since I wake up hella early. I cant seem to find an acceptable route coming home in the afternoon due to a lack of E-W routes that cross a major freeway and aren't boarder line suicidal.

//annoyed at myself.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Couldn't you ride _out away_ from work and then get the train back in just so you get some miles in?

Do the trains run late at night?

If you can predict your hours, you could do that when you finish early enough to catch the train and drive for the long days.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

qwertzy said:


> Couldn't you ride _out away_ from work and then get the train back in just so you get some miles in?
> 
> Do the trains run late at night?
> 
> If you can predict your hours, you could do that when you finish early enough to catch the train and drive for the long days.


Trains run till 5am-~12pm, but getting to the trains is basically just as annoying as getting to work in the morning. Afternoon its a better option. The annoying part is our stupid city uses the "tap" card which you cannot load with cash... you load with fares monthly. Unused fares expire monthly (dumb).

Tomorrow morning I am going to try another route, which takes me north on Dominguez Channel Bicycle Path, which is utterly useless, unless you happen to work where I do, (its terminus is our parking lot). A bit convoluted, but its 95% bicycle path and side streets.

Afternoon, not sure.

Cannot predict my schedule. Depends on the insanity.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> Tomorrow morning I am going to try another route


Although I have no experience riding in your circumstances, I have heard that it is good not to have a fixed route through iffy neighbourhoods. 

A bike path leading down side roads sounds a bit scary to me!


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Well. That was a good day.

Woke at 3:45... Out the door at 4:20. 59 Degrees.

I found a fairly convoluted route, which worked out pretty damn well. My one mistake was trying to force the Dominguez Channel Bicycle Path. That thing is uber shady at 4:45am... I rerouted to a nearby 6 lane North-South Street. Empty. Perfect.

Left work at 5pm. One block north, I caught the Westbound Metro to avoid the severe East-West Traffic. 10 Minute train ride, and 5 miles home. Route home needs tweaking... but is definitely sustainable.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

BentChainring said:


> Well. That was a good day.
> 
> Woke at 3:45... Out the door at 4:20. 59 Degrees.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the commute. You are lucky you can bring the bike on the train during rush hour. In DC we can bring bikes on the Metro, but only during off peak hours.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

lampshade said:


> Nice job on the commute. You are lucky you can bring the bike on the train during rush hour. In DC we can bring bikes on the Metro, but only during off peak hours.


That used to be the case, however recently LA Metro has changed their policy. On another note, I am against the evening commute.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay, I just perused most responses, but I saw trains and bus in there somewhere. My commute is about 23 one way. But I can do about 10 to the park and ride and bus it downtown. Is that an option for you? You may not get the full ride, but if you can get in 10 - 20 both ways/day, that is much better than nothing.


----------

